
Private Stevens’ Discharge - smacktoward
https://deadconfederates.com/2017/12/03/private-stevens-discharge/
======
RickJWag
History is cool.

------
eccbits
I'm not sure why this LostCause-flavored blog post is relevant to news or
hackers.

~~~
mturmon
From the blog's about page:

"I have no use for the Lost Cause. I grew up with it; I learned early on that
Grant was a drunk, and Sherman was a monster. The pervasiveness of slavery,
which tainted all, was rarely discussed. [...] I don’t think my late-20th-
century family actually bought into this foolishness much, but felt obligated
to pass it along, as it had been to them. But in my family, at least, it ends
with me."

So thus, the Lost Cause odor you smell may just be proximity to the subject
matter, not anything in the blog itself.

